# Haydn six last masses?



## Monte Verdi

Hello,

Has anyone heard the Six last masses of Haydn with Marriner on ARGO? How do these size up with today's more modern original instrument performances and those of the past? I listen to vinyl most of the time so either LP or CD info is respected.

HAYDN Paukenmesse / Heiligmesse / The Nelson Mass / The Theresa Mass / The Creation Mass / Harmoniemesse

Thanks,

Ramon


----------



## joen_cph

Do you mean the Argo SET SDDG 341-46 (3LP, 1972) ? George Guest & David Willcocks are the real conductors, Marriner is mentioned as the orchestra leader of Ac St Martin ... Have cherished it a lot, especially the Nelson Mass, which I know best - the 2nd, 3rd and 4th movements for instance are heaven on earth. The style and sound is rather grandiose, well-sung, passioned and old-fashioned-operatic, the choruses are of normal size and not boys´choirs only. Haven´t heard, say, Bernstein´s or any recent original instrument performances, though. Hickox on Chandos is perhaps sometimes even more impressive, but I will keep both; the set can really be recommended.

This is based on the LP-set sound; don´t know if the CD sound is more compressed, but decca/argo usually does a reasonable job.


----------



## Monte Verdi

Yes! 
Found a copy of the "Creation" that I have on CD with Bruno Weil and Tafelmusik, it's quite good but would like something on vinyl preferably on original instruments. I will give the Argo SET SDDG 341-46 (3LP, 1972) George Guest & David Willcocks a listen as I like there other recordings, thanks for the input!

Ramon


----------



## joen_cph

Hi,

I notice having written 3 LP; it is of course 6 LPs.

Joen


----------



## Monte Verdi

Joen,

Yes, I suspected that it was 6 LP's. I recently found a sealed box set with the prefix 341-6. Can you please tell me your impressions of these recordings?

Thank you,

Ramon


----------



## joen_cph

Hi, I checked a couple of them. As said, recommendable. Guest is conducting the majority of the masses and his style is impeccable, singing is very good, check out for instance the Theresia Mass. My only slight reservation was the introductory chorus of the Nelson Mass/Willcocks where I would like a more female chorus sound, the boys choir being less apparent. But the boys choir is supplemented with a male one; and later on there is a female chorus part as well. The solo sopranos can also sound a bit metallic a few times otherwise in the Nelson. But on some listening days I like both these features - and they are details. The good things about the recording/set vastly overrule this. Sound is also very good and spacious. 

The masses should be an obligatory part of any Haydn collection, because of their varied content and expression.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I have various versions of each (i.e. repeats), all on period instruments. Performers include The English Concert & Choir/Trevor Pinnock, or English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir/John Eliot Gardiner.

Or if you want the whole lot, Collegium Musicum 90/Richard Hickox (on period instruments). This is the one to go for if you want all his masses. Consistency in quality.










I also have just the six late masses only under Tafelmusik/Bruno Weil (on period instruments). This is probably what you are after.

Yes, I am a big fan of Haydn. I think budget label Naxos is doing a complete mass project also on period instruments (I don't have it).


----------



## hpowders

Monte Verdi said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone heard the Six last masses of Haydn with Marriner on ARGO? How do these size up with today's more modern original instrument performances and those of the past? I listen to vinyl most of the time so either LP or CD info is respected.
> 
> HAYDN Paukenmesse / Heiligmesse / The Nelson Mass / The Theresa Mass / The Creation Mass / Harmoniemesse
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ramon


Terrific masterpieces, all six, but they all pale before Haydn's "The Creation".


----------

